
Racism on TV in the UK (1979 Documentary from the BBC) - cirrus-clouds
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gy57O9ZMENA
======
cirrus-clouds
Here's more about this documentary:

[http://www.bfi.org.uk/films-tv-
people/4ce2b72f8384f](http://www.bfi.org.uk/films-tv-people/4ce2b72f8384f)

Although this documentary is 40 years old, it discusses the way the media uses
interviews and statistics to frame a story about race that are immediately
recognisable in modern-day reporting.

I hope people watching this documentary will find it thought-provoking
regardless of whether they agree or not with the views presented. I found it
fascinating and surprisingly relevant to current affairs today.

